# Nice weekend so…..



## Eyes_in_the_dark (Jun 15, 2006)

After a week of rain and highs in the 50s we got mid-60s and 70s this weekend and I took advantage of it and started decorating the house. There's a lot more to go but, I got the basic display up.










More images of the house....

http://www.warthogpen.com/halloween.htm


----------



## ghostie (May 15, 2006)

Is that Alice Cooper in your upstairs window?! Wish I had him at my display! ha ha. Nice setup so far. Looking forward to seeing it all...


----------



## The Crow 1994 (Sep 17, 2005)

Very nice! How are your boarded up windows holding up? You used velcro to anchor them, right? If so, did you use industrial strength or regular?


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

OK, this may sound a bit strange, but here goes.......how do you park your car in the garage? I mean, I have a 2 car garage and I can barely WALK through it let alone park a car there! Nice job...love the windows.


----------



## NecroBones (Feb 10, 2006)

Can't park it in a *2-car* garage? Is that because of the props and so forth? Heh. I still manage to fit my pickup in my 2-car garage... but the other half is pretty full with halloween stuff, a computer rack, my old couch... the list goes on.


----------



## darryl (Mar 23, 2006)

:devil: Welcome to the darkside :devil:


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

LOL. I first thought the high tention wires in the back were for an axworthy ghost. Which would have really been cool. And you would have had lots of power to do it too. LOL.


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

DeathTouch said:


> LOL. I first thought the high tention wires in the back were for an axworthy ghost. Which would have really been cool. And you would have had lots of power to do it too. LOL.


at first glance I did too. hehe


----------



## Eyes_in_the_dark (Jun 15, 2006)

The Crow 1994 said:


> Very nice! How are your boarded up windows holding up? You used velcro to anchor them, right? If so, did you use industrial strength or regular?


Crow, I used industrial strength but I don't think it would matter, they are very fragile either way and I've had a couple pull out already. It's not the glue in the Velcro that's the problem, the foam pulls out with the Velcro. I think this method is good for the inside (maybe a haunted house) or for just one night but, if you're like me and like to have your display up for the whole month of October something stronger might be better. I'm thinking next year I will make mine out of a couple sheets of indoor wood paneling .

I've got to watch the weather for the next month and take they down of it looks like the winds might get up and I still think I will have to use the spares I made to replace some of the boards before Halloween.


----------



## EvilGrin (Sep 18, 2006)

I see you have shutters. Have you tried mounting them to fit inside (between) the shutters as opposed to on top of the shutters? It makes the profile of the foam boards stay closer to the house and less likely to get pulled off by the wind. Or if the window is recessed a little back into the wall of the house velcro them to fit within the confines of the windows, not to the outer wall of the house... Gee this is hard to explain lol. You want them as flat and flush and as close as possible to the window and not sticking out, because that's when the wind catches them the most. Does that make any rambling sort of sense?


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

looks like it is coming together... the boarded-up windows are on the list for next year for sure. I also have a junk BBQ grill and an ultrasonic humidifyier too.... Hmmmm...


----------

